# ATITool error



## assasi9 (Sep 27, 2004)

i have a softmodded radeon 9500NP to a 9700NP.  my core and memory are stable with no artifacts at 380/280 respectivelly.  when using the atitool 'find max core' & ' find max mem' functions i get an error message - 'Init of findMax: Subsequent images are different.  Please report this bug'.  when i click 'OK' the test proceeds with the delta, pixels, and values constantly changing but the no error clock remains at 00.00.00.  i get the same problem with ver. 0.0.20-0.0.23.  what is the problem and how can i fix it?


----------



## Wolfie8881 (Mar 5, 2005)

assasi9 said:
			
		

> i have a softmodded radeon 9500NP to a 9700NP.  my core and memory are stable with no artifacts at 380/280 respectivelly.  when using the atitool 'find max core' & ' find max mem' functions i get an error message - 'Init of findMax: Subsequent images are different.  Please report this bug'.  when i click 'OK' the test proceeds with the delta, pixels, and values constantly changing but the no error clock remains at 00.00.00.  i get the same problem with ver. 0.0.20-0.0.23.  what is the problem and how can i fix it?



Im having the same problem you are but with a powercolor 9800se softmodded to 9800 pro,when you get the delta pixels it means that atitool found artifacts , but when i play games they look fine, im not sure if my card is fine or not


----------



## AndreyPopov (Mar 5, 2005)

look low in forum - same problem already discussed.


----------

